# Action Needed to Stop the Tobacco/Cigar Tax



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

This is serious folks...my mailbox has been hit hard by folks I know and work with in the tobacco / cigar industry about this next attempt by the government to screw with our lives and the thousands and thousands of jobs within the tobacco industry from the factories right down to the small business owner and straight to you.

The absolute idiocy is flowing from Washington like a river on this one. The have already played the expected "it's for the children" card and they are ignorant enough to earmark future "revenue" from a SEVERE tax increase on an industry that is already suffering declining sales.

The link below came from our friends at Roxor. If you don't do it this way, do it some way. Speak up!!

http://capwiz.com/rtda/issues/alert/?alertid=10008296&queueid=[capwiz:queue_id]

~Rob

P.S. Has anyone seen my junior senator from Pennsylvania anywhere? On a milk carton, perhaps?


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

we've been discussing this for a while....

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t4218-please-oppose-this-tax-increase.html


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

bigpoppapuff said:


> we've been discussing this for a while....
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t4218-please-oppose-this-tax-increase.html


Yep...saw it. In this case, the horse ain't dead yet so keep beatin' it.

(GatorMan...that's not what I mean.  )


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link...I have put my local Gov't on notice


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Please everyone call your congress person and senators. this is very serious. As proposed they will raise tobacco tax 156.4% and change the cigar tax cap of $.05 would goto $10. That's right, from 5 cents to 10 dollars. I read many people on this site wanting to buy there cigars as cheap as possible, if you want to keep the cost down take time and call. Your favorite cigars could go up as much as $10 a cigar. $250 a box. Please, Please call now, or we could not afford to pay for our favorite smokes.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Some of you may think that you don't need to call because Bush is going to veto this bill anyway. You couldn't be more wrong. This bill will come up again some time in the future and your representatives will remember the calls they got (or didn't get) the next time around.

Make the call.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Some of you may think that you don't need to call because Bush is going to veto this bill anyway. You couldn't be more wrong. This bill will come up again some time in the future and your representatives will remember the calls they got (or didn't get) the next time around.
> 
> Make the call.


Shelby is absolutely correct! I know I'm a Canadian and some might say it's not my fight. But, believe me, I know all about these outrageous cigar taxes...and would hate to see the States go down the same path as Canada. Take action now, before it's too late...because if this tax increase goes ahead, they will never coming down again! Please make the call.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Rob, thanks for the link. It is another great way to bombard the politicians who think they are acting in our best interest.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeee call.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the reply I received from my Senator, John Cornyn. Both of our Senators are pretty decent. I think he is saying that he opposes new taxes to fund SCHIPs and wants to cut down on waste instead.

Dear Mr. Ruebush:

Thank you for contacting me regarding funding for the State Children’s Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) through increased tobacco taxes. I appreciate having the benefit of your comments on this important matter.

As you may know, the State Children’s Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) was created in 1997 to address the needs of uninsured children in America. It was designed for families who do not qualify for Medicaid, but cannot afford private insurance for their children. Over the past decade, SCHIP and Medicaid together have reduced the number of uninsured low-income children by one-third.

I fully support initiatives that increase Americans’ access to affordable health care. But, I believe Congress should not rely on budgetary gimmicks or tax increases. Instead, Congress should focus on eliminating wasteful government spending. In fact, the Government Accountability Office (GAO), an independent, investigative arm of Congress, has identified billions of dollars in federal expenditures that are vulnerable to waste, fraud, and abuse. The GAO found that more than 10 percent of SCHIP enrollees are actually adults whose participation in SCHIP is diverting funds from the needs of low-income children. Instead of raising taxes, Congress should strengthen SCHIP by considering the President’s proposal to terminate or reduce the budgets of over 140 inefficient or ineffective government programs.

You may be interested to know that I offered an amendment to the Fiscal Year 2008 budget resolution that would have strengthened SCHIP and would have ensured that it first covers low-income children across the country. In addition, my amendment would have allowed states to continue using innovative strategies to cover low-income children; improve and strengthen the oversight of SCHIP; and eliminate waste, fraud, and abuse.

I appreciate having the opportunity to represent the interests of Texans in the United States Senate, and you may be certain that I will keep your views in mind as my congressional colleagues and I consider healthcare funding during the 110th Congress. Thank you for taking the time to contact me.

Sincerely,

JOHN CORNYN
United States Senator


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry, but after reading the "politics" out of the reply, I'm afraid he'll vote AGAINST th interests of cigar smokers... I've already talked to Kay Bayley on this, and she supports the cigar smokers in general, but admits we have no where NEAR the type of pressure as other PACs have. She'll vote against us to gain points on other issues she's involved with. There's not a SINGLE member of the Senate who supports cigar smokers from the ground up!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I got something entirely different out of his reply. He is intentionally non-committal but he seems to say to me that he doesn't back any new taxes to fund Chips but instead wants to increase funding by cutting waste.

Remember, the bill in question is a fairly comprehensive tax increase on all tobacco products. It also, for example, increases the cigarette tax to $1 per pack. While they may not care about cigars specifically they may be swayed by the tobacco lobby in general.


----------



## habanasmoke (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a copy of the letter I sent to President Bush, Sen. Hillary Clinton and Sen. Charles Schumer . Please Please everyone this is your time of need!!! Wright to your Senate NOW!
"I am writing to you in hopes that a sane voice can be heard in regards to the proposed Federal Tax Increase on Tobacco ,specifically cigars. To propose a taxation rise of 20,000% in order to fund State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) in an incredibly insane and economically impossible idea. 
Tying the funding for children's health care to a declining source of revenue will only prove detrimental later.
The potential for tax evading black markets in tobacco will only skyrocket if this tax were to be implemented. Personally I would have no choice but to participate if pressed. But I don't want to be an outlaw. I respect the American way of life and hope those in power also do too by doing the RIGHT thing!
As an American consumer and very active voter, I urge you to oppose any increases to the Federal Tobacco Tax!
Robert Louis Barraco
Auburn, NY USA"
We cannot and should not just take this up the you know whats guys! Do your bit now! YThis is the EXACT kind of taxation that lead to the 1776 revolution. DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

First off there are many big names in politics that smoke cigars. Secondly there is big money in tobacco period. And big tobacco has deep pockets lined not only money but with senators, lawyers, and politicians. 

Yes, cigar smokers are a minority, and I'm not saying that our voices won't be heard, but considering the amount of "interest" there is in tobacco ($$)...

Raising taxes to support gov't health care plans that are obviously flawed is a very short sided band aid on a big problem. 10% of those using the child health care plan are ADULTS! Tell me something isn't wrong.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Let's not forget that if this bill passes that all B&m's and everyone else, including online stores will have to pay 53% tax on inventory. This put us out of business. And raise cigar prices even higher. You can forget your $2-$3 smokes. Get ready to hit your savings account.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I no longer think my vote would matter. I vote my beliefs anyway, but as I'm not a PAC I don't think my vote is even counted. When cigars are heavily taxed, I'll just find an illegal way to get them, same as millions of Americans do with Cuban Cigars.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you for your letter concerning the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). I appreciate hearing from you. The purpose of the SCHIP program is to provide health care to low-income children whose families may not qualify for Medicaid, but are uninsured due to low-income levels. This program is vital to helping all children in this country gain access to health care services. If children have access to quality health care, studies have shown they grow into healthier and more productive adults. Investing in children's health care is investing in our country's prosperity.

The SCHIP Program is due to expire this year. Because of this the Senate Finance Committee, of which I am a member, is considering reauthorization of the program. The committee is considering several changes to SCHIP. One change being proposed is an increase in funding for the program so that more eligible children can receive services. I support increased funding for SCHIP and believe the reauthorization of the program should include this. However, to pay for an increase in funding and increased services the Congress must come up with a way to increase federal revenues to cover these costs. One proposal which is being considered is an increase to the federal tax on tobacco products. There are several reasons for this consideration, including expectations that this policy would help to decrease smoking among Americans, especially young people. An increase in this tax and the increased price of tobacco products would impact the decisions of young people to ever start smoking. And if a young person makes the decision not to smoke they will increase the length of their own lives, as well as save our country money, because the costs of their health care over their lifetimes will decrease dramatically. I am considering this proposal. My priority is that the Congress increase funding for SCHIP, and I will work hard on proposals that enable this goal to be met.

I will keep your views and concerns in mind as I continue to work with my colleagues on the reauthorization of the SCHIP program.

Again, thank you for writing.

Sincerely,

Ken Salazar
United States Senator

I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I just wrote Ken Salazar a letter. Not that it will do anything to his anti-smoking agenda. If you look at his website colorado will recieve $65million more this year than next year. He will infuse $117 million into the colorado economy.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

And draining my wallet in the process.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

CigarRob said:


> Yep...saw it. In this case, the horse ain't dead yet so keep beatin' it.
> 
> (GatorMan...that's not what I mean.  )


Whatchu talkin bout...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Let's not forget that if this bill passes that all B&m's and everyone else, including online stores will have to pay 53% tax on inventory. This put us out of business. And raise cigar prices even higher. You can forget your $2-$3 smokes. Get ready to hit your savings account.


Thats why we need to be diligent in getting the wordout and bombarding the lawmakers about this. Its wrong and Im tired of it.


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I received a form letter back from my senator today. Just a bunch of BS about cigarette addiction, high health costs, blah, blah blah! Not one word about cigars. They're still lumping the two together! What they don't realize is that cigars aren't addictive. As much as I enjoy them, if this tax goes through, I'll walk away from them, as I'm sure thousands of people will. The extra money the government is counting on to fund their healthcare plan will simply dry up. Then what? What a bunch of morons!


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Starsky said:


> The extra money the government is counting on to fund their healthcare plan will simply dry up. Then what?


OK, kiddies. Who knows the answer to Brother Starsky's question? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Worst case-the bill passes, everyone quits buying cigars and cigarettes, where are they going to get the money then? Alcohol?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I am gone a week and look what you guys do - you let those ninnies in Washington try to tax the holy crap out of our favorite legal substance. 

I am afraid we are entering a period here where government has eaten everything in the cupboard, the pantry, and has even eaten the sofa - and guess what? We're next. As far as our senators and representatives are concerned, taxing tobacco is the low resistance route - the tobacco lobby is weak and unpopular, plus any constituent who smokes is an evil tobacco addict who our leaders can ignore anyway because they don't need us to get re-elected. And how can you say NO to funding a program that will SAVE THE CHILDREN while at the same time save everyone from the evils of tobacco? 

What we REALLY need is intact two-parent homes, but that is too hard to fix, so instead our spineless poll-watching pocket-padding elected officials take the easy route and dig deeper into the pockets of the only productive members of society and throw money at the problem. Unfortunately, this does nothing to solve the LONG TERM problem, which is only going to get worse when today's f'd up hip hop generation starts popping out illegitimate children like F'in PEZ dispensers the likes of which we can't even imagine.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Rob for the info. I have written my senators and the Prez. about this one. What's to stop these idiots from taxing any leisure activity? Why not tax movie tickets at 250% of value or video rentals etc. Vote em' out!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

This is the same concept that led to the so-called Luxury Tax back in the 90's. That excise tax on "luxury" cars (cars over $30K!) and yachts that caused the loss of thousands of jobs in the shipyards and auto industry. That tax proved to be so disastrous and caused such an uproar they had to repeal it. You are correct - what will they tax next? Will we end up with a 100% excise tax on cars like they have in Sweden? More importantly, this is another huge step towards socialized medicine and the ballooning of the role of Government in our private lives. ANYONE who favors smaller government and less intrusion into our lives should be appalled at this proposed legislation. I am disgusted that Charles Grassley (a republican from my state) voted for this piece of crap. He has lost his mind.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I called both my senators and the white house. I encourage you all to do the same. This is WAR! 

I am cautiously optimistic. Finally, they have gone too far and have stirred the sleeping giant. I've gotten emails from every cigar related business I deal with telling me to fight this proposed screw and spend legislation. It is about time.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

just sent my letters to the president and 2 senators


----------

